# General > Application Testing >  Novi Search Master

## Wedcot

Found this program. Enjoy!

----------


## mshamory

Your code seems to be working well and I haven't found any errors. I have a few suggestions if you'd like to hear them. You might want t make the search button the form's acceptbutton so when the user presses the return key, it would perform the search. Also, if the user does not have any checkboxes selected, the search button does nothing. A warning to the user might be nice. The buttons used for each search are a good idea in case the user only wants to search in one location. Hope this helps, however although the idea of a client-based tool used to search multiple sources may appeal to some people, I doubt many people will risk downloading an executable for something that they could probably find online. If the idea is to combine data from multiple sources, personally I would rather use dogpile. Also the results each appear in a separate window, which is fairly inconvenient. Well, that's my spiel. Hope everything works out.

~mshamory

----------

